# Welches Tier ist hier so clever?



## pema (17. Jan. 2015)

..... und wohnt z.Zt. in unserer Garage?
Hallo zusammen,
wir haben vom Garten aus auch einen Eingang in unsere Garage. Die Tür ist schon alt und es befindet sich unter der Tür ein ungef. 1cm hoher Spalt.    Letztens ist uns aufgefallen, dass dieser Spalt sehr akkurat mit __ Moos und auch einigen Plastikteilen abgedichtet wurde.    . Ich habe es eigentlich nicht wirklich geglaubt und bin extra unvorsichtig  durch diesen kleinen Wall gelatscht.
Ein paar Tage später war die Abdichtung wieder perfekt.  
Mäuse ?- die habe ich schon in der Garage gesehen - kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Ratten vielleicht - allerdings in der Garage noch nie beobachtet - könnten vielleicht so klug sein, die kalte Winterluft durch eine 'Moosdämmung' der undichten Stellen aus zu schalten.
In der Garage befinden sich nur die Arbeitsgeräte meines Partners - also nichts Fressbares.
Fällt euch - außer Ratten - noch ein anderer Baumeister in Sachen Wärmedämmung ein?.
petra


----------



## pema (17. Jan. 2015)

Ich noch mal.
Nach dem ich den obigen Beitrag geschrieben habe, ist mir erst richtig bewusst geworden, was für eine Intelligenzleistung dieses Tier da vollbringt. Wenn meinem Hund im Wohnzimmer zu kalt wäre und es zieht - ich glaube kaum, dass er seine Decke als Zugluftstopper vor die Tür schleppen würde. Er würde sich in sein Körbchen kuscheln und sich denken: mist, ist das kalt hier - ich kuschel mich mal mehr ein.
Die Verbindung: Kalt - Tür - Luft - Dämmung....einfach fantastisch.
Egal welches Tier es ist.
petra


----------



## Tanny (17. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Petra, 
ich habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer, welches Tier es sein könnte, 
aber schlau ist das wirklich. 
Aber vielleicht sind es wirklich die Mäuse?
Hamster und Mäuse im Kleintierkäfig machen ja auch den Eingang ihres Häuscchens zu. 
Oder ihr habt einen Feldhamster?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (17. Jan. 2015)

Kühe ?

oder einfach nur der Wind 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (18. Jan. 2015)

Also Kühe wären mir in der Garage aufgefallen.
Und wenn es der Wind wäre, müsste dieser kleine Wall von außen die Tür abdichten - die Dichtung befindet sich aber im Inneren der Garage.
petra


----------



## jolantha (18. Jan. 2015)

Hallo, 
Mäuse gibts bei mir auch jede Menge, die dichten nichts ab. 
Beim Hamster kann ich mir das eher vorstellen, mein Goldhamster hat seine Tür auch immer von innen
dicht gemacht. Ich glaube da hat Kirstin recht mit


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Jan. 2015)

Wenn du unbedingt wissen möchtest, um welches Tierchen es sich handelt.
Kleine Kamera in dein Schuppen, abwarten & du hast deinen Übeltäter..


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2015)

He Petra!
Lege doch einfach mal eine Walnuss in Deine Garage mit etwas Sand drum herum.
Kein Nager geht an solch ein exklusiv Futter vorbei und die Spuren im Sand würden vielleicht etwas aussagen.  ....könnte auch ein Eichhorn sein! Sie unterbrechen auch ihren Winterschlaf um hin und wieder etwas Nahrung aufzunehmen.
Wenn Du eine Wildkamera hättest, währe der Beitrag ganz anders verlaufen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## pema (20. Jan. 2015)

Ist ja schon gut,  Wildkamera wird besorgt...und dann sehen wir weiter.
An Hamster glaube ich leider nicht - dann doch eher an Ratten.
petra


----------



## blackbird (20. Jan. 2015)

Schön, wenn es eine Wild- und Windkamera wird. Falls Patrick recht hat, was für mich bisher am naheliegendsten scheint, wäre die Windkamera hilfreich.
Es bleibt spannend...
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## lollo (20. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

vielleicht aus der Familie der Marder, ein Wiesel?


----------



## jolantha (23. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Petra
gibts schon ne Auflösung ?


----------



## pema (23. Jan. 2015)

Nein. Leider noch nicht.
petra


----------

